

PC Sales Continue to Fall - zbravo
http://www.wsj.com/articles/BL-DGB-42586

======
sixbrx
Actually PC sales seem to be leveling off to me. Down 11% in 2013, but only
down .8% in 2014. I can also understand 2015 being slow, some (like me) are
waiting for Windows 10.

------
ild
Did you see what the quality the late laptops have? If I could buy (in 2010) a
_decently built_ basic laptop for 400, today the only well built laptop is
Macbook.

~~~
cosysowen
I would argue not even the macbook is well built, why in 2014 would you make a
computer with 4Gb ram? But wait guys it has 4k that barley works! And the
final nail in the coffin is these shitty OS releases they have been pushing
out, as far as I am aware the firmware portion has been broken since
Mavericks.

~~~
ild
Well built does not mean "not underpowered". It means it will last long and
has higher quality components.

------
tehbeard
What about PC parts sales? Have they perhaps increased during the same time
frame as owners swap to incrementally upgrading their machines?

